# Mounting samba shares (smbnetfs problem)



## AppDeb (Jan 25, 2010)

Since the in-system "mount_smbfs" does not support unicode file names, the only usable solution for mounting samba shares in FreeBSD seems to be the fusefs-smbnetfs port.

Even if this port seems to be outdated it works pretty well and has quite good performance.

However there is a problem with smbnetfs that I am unable to solve. After mounting the desired samba filesystem on a target mount point, moving into its folders with the terminal/shell works but the "pwd" command fails when inside the networked folders, always with this error:


```
pwd: .: No such file or directory
```

As this command fails, programs using getcwd() always fail to read the samba file system. Midnight commander is an example, as when I try to enter in the network share, it points me back to "root /".

I have tried experimenting with all of the smbnetfs mount options (especially those that have something to do with inodes) but nothing worked.

I am searching for a solution for this.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

Make sure the permissions on the directory you are mounting onto are set correct.


----------



## AppDeb (Jan 28, 2010)

They are correct, and also I have tried the mount options "allow_other". Not even root can "pwd" inside the shares.


----------

